# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  هل تعلم ماذا يحدث في أول ليلة من شهر رمضان ؟؟

## ابو نعيم

*
الحمد الله رب العالمين , والصلاة والسلام على خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين ,


نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
أما بعد : 
أختي المسلمة اخي المسلم::
:: هل تعلم ماذا يحدث في أول ليلة من شهر رمضان ؟؟ 

إذا كنت لا تعرف ذلك فاقرئ ما رواه أبو هريرة رضي الله عنه , 

عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال :

(( إذا كان أول ليلة من شهر رمضان , صُفّدت الشياطين ومردة الجنّ , وأغلقت أبواب النار , فلم يفتح منها باب , وفتحت أبواب الجنة فلم يغلق منها باب , وينادي منادٍ : يا باغي الخير أقبل , ويا باغي الشرِ أقصر . ولله عتقاء من النار وذلك كل ليلة )) [ رواه الترمذي وابن ماجه وحسَنه الألباني 

ولفضل هذا الشهر وجلاله كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يبشر أصحابه بقدوم رمضان , ويذكرهم ببركات هذا الموسم العظيم , ليعدوا له عدته من العبادة والطاعة و الاستقامة على أمر الله تعالى , 

قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأصحابه في أو ليلة من رمضان : 

(( أتاكم شهر رمضان شهر مبارك , فرض الله عليكم صيامه , تفتح فيه أبواب السماء , وتغلق فيه أبواب الجحيم , وتغلل فيه مردة الشياطين , لله فيه ليلة خير من ألف شهر , من حرم خيرها فقد حرم )) 
[ رواه النسائي و البيهقي وحسنه الألباني ] 

فماذا أعددت أخي لهذا الشهر الكريم ؟؟ 

ومن أبواب الأجر التي يمكن إغتنامها في شهر رمضان

1** الصوم
2** القيام 
3** تلاوة القرآن
4** كثرة الصدقة
5** تفطير الصائمين
6** الدعاء عند الإفطار
7** الإعتكاف 
8** تحري ليلة القدر
9** العمرة في رمضان
10** الإجتهاد في العشر الأواخر 
11** السحور
12** تعجيل الفطر
13** التسامح والإعراض عن الجاهلين 
14** الوضوء
15** الترديد خلف المؤذن
16** المحافظه على الصلوات الخمس
17** المحافظه على السنن الرواتب
18 ** ذكر الله تعالي
19** صلاة الضحى
20** ذكر الله عقب الفرائض
21** لزوم الإستغفار
22** التوبة إلى الله
23** كفالة اليتيم
24** البراءة من الكبر والغلول والدَين
25 ** حمد الله تعالى بعد الأكل والشرب
26** قراءة آية الكرسي دُبُر كل صلاة
27** قراءة سورة تبارك
28 ** التجاوز عن المعسر
29** صدق الحديث
30 ** الإصلاح بين الناس
31** تواضع المراة لزوجها
32** صلة الرحم
33** الإلتزام بخُلُق الحياء
34** إفشاء السلام
35** إدخال السرور على المسلم
36** برالوالدين
37** البكاء من خشية الله
38** قراءة سورة الكهف يوم الجمعة
39** قراءة سورة الإخلاص عشر مرات
40 ** السماحة واللين
41** الطواف بالبيت العتيق
42** القراءة في المصحف 
43** الرد عن عرض المسلم

اللهم بلغناالشهر المبارك ونحنو بصحه وسلام 
ووفقنا لصيامه وقيامه 
و تقبله منا خالصا لوجهك الكريم
واتمنى يعجبكم و لا تنسوا الدعاء مستجاب في رمضان
منقول
*

----------


## معاذ القرعان

الله يعطيك العافية ابو نعيم  :Smile:

----------


## diyaomari

جزاك الله خيرا
ويعطيك الف عافية ابو نعيم

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكور اخي ابو نعيم على المعلومات  المفيدة 

والله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو نعيم

شكرا
diyaomari & معاذ ملحم & معاذ القرعان
على مروركم ومشاركتكم

----------

